
Craig Wright granted US copyright registrations for Bitcoin white paper and code - lettergram
https://cocatalog.loc.gov/cgi-bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?v1=15&ti=1,15&Search_Arg=bitcoin&Search_Code=FT%2A&CNT=25&PID=nzoD_881lnuCunVeTvIfD742gwJ8&SEQ=20190521081301&SID=1
======
lettergram
The article may explain it better: [https://coingeek.com/bitcoin-creator-
craig-s-wright-satoshi-...](https://coingeek.com/bitcoin-creator-craig-s-
wright-satoshi-nakamoto-granted-us-copyright-registrations-for-bitcoin-white-
paper-and-code/)

